# Best Birthday(frog) Surprise EVER...



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

My 47th birthday is on wednsday.
My partner is NOT into frogs whatsoever.
I mention things about my hobby and he "half" pays attention...
Usually just nodding and/or saying "mmmm...hmmm..."


Today we were supposed to drive west, to Harrisburg, for a family function.
We live just north of Philly...
Got in the car and he started driving SOUTH. I asked where we were going and he said "you'll see."
After a while he says he's taking me for a birthday surprise.
We pass through Delaware into Maryland...I'm thinking "ooh...Baltimore Aquarium...always say we should go there,but never do.
We get on 695 and pass Baltimore...now I'm totally stumped!!
Frogs aren't even on my mind...

Somewhat long story short...we pull into Sean Stewart's driveway!!
My partner had already arranged the purchase of 6 orange galacts...
Toured the facility,had a great time meeting Barbara Stewart and brought
these 6 little guys home...










I threw together a temp/quarantine tank...









And plopped them in...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome surprise....Happy Birthday as well.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More pics...

























































Needless to say,this was a total surprise!
Orange galacs are one of my absolute favorites 
and I'm already totally in love with them!

Now I've got to get working on a permanent home for them...WOOHOO!!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! AWESOME!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Azurel said:


> Awesome surprise....Happy Birthday as well.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Thank you! I'll remember this one as one of the best!


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

Lucky man,my wife thinks I'm crazy for spending so much money on my frogs. But she like looking at them. Happy birthday.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's an awesome surprise! Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That's awesome. Happy birthday!


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats, I picked up a pair of orange galacts yesterday. They are awesome.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

I just sat and watched these guys for an hour and a half...lol

Very entertaining already, at 3 months old!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Happy birthday! Those guys are amazing!! Now I have to get some galacts myself! haha!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome!!! happy birthday..... nothing like a birthday present straight from the heart. lucky, lucky man!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy b-day!

Nice job on just throwin' together a temp tank  Looks awesome.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool! Happy birthday! Man, you're lucky! Orange galacts are so cool! To get six of them as a B-day gift, man, you've got the frogger's dream life Those frogs have big display vivarium written all over them in orange ink


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Cool! Happy birthday! Man, you're lucky! Orange galacts are so cool! To get six of them as a B-day gift, man, you've got the frogger's dream life Those frogs have big display vivarium written all over them in orange ink


Haha...thanks!! 
Yeah,I think I'm gonna try putting one together totally from scratch(glasses and all,yikes). 
I'm SO excited about these guys...they are hysterical to watch. All over the place,climbing,in the water...sometimes they sit at the glass and just watch me
and their surroundings.

What does everyone think about size of tank for them?
I'm thinking about 36"L x 24"W x 24"H... Is that enough space?
It's approximately 90 gallons.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Tim, congrads and happy belated birthday! Very cool surprise! Nice job on the temp tank! Beautiful frogs! Keep us posted on the new build!

-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> awesome!!! happy birthday..... nothing like a birthday present straight from the heart. lucky, lucky man!


^this

What an amazing present. Especially from one of 'them' ('them' being people who politely nod and pretend to listen to us when we talk about our frogs  ). Very, very thoughtful. You must have been floored.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

What a great birthday surprise! I've always thought galacs were awesome, and you've got a bunch of beautiful babies there.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

that's great. Obviously, your partner pays more attention than you thought.  My wife does the whole smile and nod thing too, and says I spend too much money on *MY* hobby. Except, when we have company, then they're *OUR* frogs.


BTW, hoppy bithday!


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Very Very cool Birthday gift.
Fabulous looking frogs too!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great story, beautiful frogs, and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome, I wish I could get a birthday surprise like that from my wife. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a great story. Happy Birthday! The orange on those froglets are outstanding! Now, you have to update us on the full display tank you put them in


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tim- Happy B-Day! It was nice to meet you there yesterday. I was the guy talking to Chris. I was very jealous of that group of galacts as Barbara was packing them up.


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's quite the QT tank haha Great looking frogs and what a crazy birthday surprise!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes!
I know it's only been a few days,but I'm so excited about these guys!
Here's more of what I typically see any time I look at their tank...

























































Loving them!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Great looking frogs you have there! I'm jealous! Also, a very happy birthday to you!

D


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

im just wondering what his birthday surprise will have to be in order too keep you two even.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday! In my opinion, your quarantine tank is better than many other vivs! Lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

skanderson said:


> im just wondering what his birthday surprise will have to be in order too keep you two even.


Haha...right!
I better come up with something good...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Happy Birthday! In my opinion, your quarantine tank is better than many other vivs! Lol


Thanks!
While I did have their known behaviors in mind when I threw it together,
It is just sphagnum,a few rocks/driftwood,leaf litter and some basic plant clippings.
I'm glad I decided to put the water dish in there...they are in/around it all the time. I guess I'll have to put one in their permanent home!!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Tee hee. So many times have you hugged the other half?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

They climb alot...on rocks,driftwood and glass. I have heard people say they are even "semi-arboreal." any one else observe this in their galacs?

Oh...and apparently they're not too concerned about the cat(s)...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

These guys are doing great! I love them...so outgoing and comical to watch.
They're little pigs,too...lol here's some updated pics...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice. Do they have bluish feet or is that the camera...?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Very nice. Do they have bluish feet or is that the camera...?


I never noticed it before,so I had to go look...lol
It must just be the pics...their feet are definitely black.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Picked up a used 65 gallon tank last night.
LET THE BUILDING BEGIN...lol










Aaaannnnd...a few Froggie pics...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

With 65 gallons of space for a display and 6 beautiful orange galacts (not to mention amazing display vivarium building experience under you belt), I better not be disappointed.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frog dude said:


> With 65 gallons of space for a display and 6 beautiful orange galacts (not to mention amazing display vivarium building experience under you belt), I better not be disappointed.


YIKES!!!

Lol...I'll try my best.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll start a build thread for this, but in the meantime,
Here's a little teaser...

I got some cool driftwood and have been playing around with the layout.
There will be a water feature and a partial background.
I also want to incorporate more fake rocks throughout the viv.

Some of these are pretty cool layouts, but, realistically, not all that Frog friendly...lol


























Thoughts?


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

That last one looks pretty badass! I think the galacts would appreciate all of the extra surface area for climbing. I can envision a nice, creeping epiphyte on the log (maybe a dischidia sp.) a brom on the back left and some jewel orchids of other small foliage plants on the bottom. I would think twice about the water feature as it's going to take up too much space which is at a premium.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Agrees with Tony!


----------

